

Show HN: ChatGrape – team chat that autocompletes your company data while typing - Menlo_Park
http://chatgrape.com

======
smitzer
So at first glance, how is this better than e.g. Slack?

~~~
Menlo_Park
The biggest differentiator is that ChatGrape integrates (and attaches) all
your issues, files and documents automatically as you type. We call this Deep
Service Integration. This way, you'll never again lose time searching for
documents or issues you're trying to reference ;)

